# New Construction Project



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

new construction just finished.......


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks real nice, i like the colors. Did you do the cabinets and stairs as well?


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

RCP said:


> Looks real nice, i like the colors. Did you do the cabinets and stairs as well?


Thanks,

Stair well yes, cabinets no.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Looking good bro.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

I can dig it. Nice work buddy.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

nice work ...........


----------

